# Words and phrases your kids have taught you



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

In the grammar pet peeves thread we were discussing kindergarten words that creep into adult conversation, such as Steve Jobs describing the iPhone as the "funnest".

Sometimes it might be more than a word. For example, when my one year old daughter was learning to put sentences together instead of "What's the matter with you?" she said: "Mare-shoe". It became so habitual with me when speaking to family members that I used it thirty years later in my new daughter-in-law's presence and had to explain.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

"Mom, are you going to make that terribly yucky chicken tonight?"

The item on the menu was Teriyaki chicken.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

When my son was 3 years old, he started jumping off the sofa, his bed--just about anything he could--while yelling *GERMONIRO*!

Here we are 23 years later, and in my head "Geronimo" just is not correct. And when I approach something new that's a littloe bit scary and I know I have to just jump right in, I almost always mutter GERMONIRO! under my breath.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Years ago my daughter couldn't say tarter sauce. It always came out turtle sauce. That's what we call it here. You can imagine how difficult it is for me at work (I work at Red Lobster) to NOT call it turtle sauce when speaking to my guests! LOL! 

When my son used to get mad at me he would tell me I was mean and rotten and had stinky toes. Apparently having stinky toes is the ultimate insult to him. Now when they're being rotten I tell them they have stinky toes.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Since I don't have kids and I don't see my little cousins that often I miss their cute verbal slips...So I'll write about my parents. When I was twelve my family was living on a military base in Japan and I spent a lot of my time trying to teach my dad how to speak basic Japanese greetings. One day when we were travelling on the toll roads I was teaching him how to say 'you're welcome' in Japanese which is:
DO ITASHIMASHITE

It sounds like 'don't touch my mustache' spoken really quickily with a lot of 'Ee's and so on. We stopped at a toll booth and my dad says word for word really slowly...'don't touch my mustache' (which was funny at the time cuz dad did have a mustache) and apparently the toll booth worker spoke english and the worker and I bursted out laughing...we couldn't help it.

Although its been nearly eights years since that happened, I sometimes reply to my dad after he say thank you with a..."Don't touch my mustache".

This is how its supposed to be pronounced: http://web-japan.org/kidsweb/language/quickjapanese/quickjapanese06.html


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

My niece calls Mosquito "Scapeeto" and I have started calling it that and also when she has 2 things she says she has "Two Ones", I say that too now


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

The only ones I remember {and still occasionally use] are "purtle" for purple. "smentsmicker" for cement mixer, and "glubs" for gloves.

Then there is "harbase" which meant library.   I have no idea why! This is the word I chose to use as a "this person is legit" password for collecting the kid from school. {The school required it for all kids up to the 4th grade} The kid was told to ask the person picking him up for the "magic word" before leaving school with a person he did not know. I also told the school secretary to ask for the password before letting him leave with a stranger. The kid was MUCH better at asking for the word than the secretary was!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My 3 yr twin nephews call motorcycles 'go-go'.  Their mother hates it, but I think it is too cute.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> DO ITASHIMASHITE


Ha. Don't touch my mustache is one that I occasionally use in English instead of you're welcome, which naturally confuses a lot of people. I also say Gesundheit when someone sneezes. That would be a "funner" thread too. Somebody else start it.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't have kids...or a mustache...and we always said Gesundheit for sneezes...

Anyway, when I was a kid (not long ago) it wasn't anything I said but was an ongoing joke with my Dad and me over an event. He told me I needed to use elbow grease when I was washing dishes so I looked under the sink for the elbow grease and couldn't find any; he let me pull everything out and was laughing at me as I put it all back. He then told me to tell my Mom to pick some up from the store. 

-sailor


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Since I don't have kids and I don't see my little cousins that often I miss their cute verbal slips...So I'll write about my parents. When I was twelve my family was living on a military base in Japan and I spent a lot of my time trying to teach my dad how to speak basic Japanese greetings. One day when we were travelling on the toll roads I was teaching him how to say 'you're welcome' in Japanese which is:
> DO ITASHIMASHITE
> 
> It sounds like 'don't touch my mustache' spoken really quickily with a lot of 'Ee's and so on. We stopped at a toll booth and my dad says word for word really slowly...'don't touch my mustache' (which was funny at the time cuz dad did have a mustache) and apparently the toll booth worker spoke english and the worker and I bursted out laughing...we couldn't help it.
> ...


OMG, I'm laughing so hard


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

sailor said:


> I don't have kids...or a mustache...and we always said Gesundheit for sneezes...
> 
> Anyway, when I was a kid (not long ago) it wasn't anything I said but was an ongoing joke with my Dad and me over an event. He told me I needed to use elbow grease when I was washing dishes so I looked under the sink for the elbow grease and couldn't find any; he let me pull everything out and was laughing at me as I put it all back. He then told me to tell my Mom to pick some up from the store.
> 
> -sailor


Oh my. My Dad did the same thing, but I was going to take a bath and he said to use elbow grease. I came out of the bathroom and told him I couldn't find any. He about fell of the couch laughing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My daughter had just started high school and came home with a new phrase. It was cold and when we walked inside she said look "I have T H O" and I asked waht that meant. The letters stood for


Spoiler



tiddy hard on


. I didn't know if I should laugh or be appalled.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

When my son was 2 years old he went potty in the toilet for the first time.  He loved horses, so I bought him a stuffed horse doll (he still loves it).  He called him "DooDoo", LOL!!!  Its a family joke to ask him where his "DooDoo" is.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL!  I have a two-year-old, so we have tons of funny sayings.  She calls her pacifier just 'fier.  Ketchup is "dip," and hamburger comes out something like "m-urger."  I'm sure I'll think of some more later.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

One day, when my daughter came home from high school in a particularly bad mood, she said "well, this was a craptacular day". The word was memorable enough to use in my latest book. She's now 20 and I work with a lot of 20 year olds so I've learned that "swank" means cool, which is funny because I'm reading a novel set in the 30's where the same word is used to describe a classy nightclub. My young work colleague also says "snap" a lot, which means that something went well, or is cool. I'm thinking about creating a new dictionary....


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My daughter used to call eyebrows 'all-breyes'.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> My young work colleague also says "snap" a lot, which means that something went well, or is cool. I'm thinking about creating a new dictionary....


My son says "snap" a lot too, but he uses it instead of s--- or any other similar word that would get him soap in his mouth from me!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going to France this summer with my daughter's high school French class and I don't speak the language.  She is very helpful and tries to teach me some of the words, but I just don't get it and there are sounds in that language that I just can't seem to make.  She tried to teach me how to say "You're welcome".  I swear it sounds like she is saying "the crayon".  Every time I try to say it she just laughs at me.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Beast- is the new word here. 
It means something is extremely cool. ie. Those shoes are BEAST.  

My little ones used to call the washing machine a "washer cleaner"


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

ummm...well....

When my dd was a little younger (almost 3) she called her brother's boy parts as peanut and tentacles.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> ummm...well....
> 
> When my dd was a little younger (almost 3) she called her brother's boy parts as peanut and tentacles.


Love it! Peanut and tentacles... oh, I just HAVE to find a way to work that into a conversation sometime. (Giving proper credit to your DD afterwards, of course.)


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

A few weeks ago my husband and I were meeting my cousin and his wife at the mall.  When my cousin called me to ask where we were parking I told him "on top of the parkingraj new to the movieateors."  Can you tell that the only time I go to the mall is with my sisters' kids.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

I was babysitting my nephew when he was about three and I was doing laundry. He asked me what I was doing and i told him I was putting the clothes in the dryer. He then proceded to ask me could he help me when I was going to put them in the wetter.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

My son calls Target "The Red Store" and any type of condiment he calls "gogurt" of course, he also pronounces "yogurt" as "gogurt" so meal time can be a bit confusing...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok so I made BBQ smokies, and I called them BBQ weenies forgetting the word is what the kids call their "boy parts".  I asked "who wants BBQ weenies for lunch?"  My nephew age 8 said "Ewww, I'm not eating weenies...thats disgusting.  I don't want to eat boy parts for lunch!"  Lol...note to self weenies aren't weenies to the kids.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I was bathing my 2 year old granddaughter and she told me I forgot to wash her "China"...you can guess what that is......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a dizzying discussion with my grandson today about a Pokemon challenge.  The other guy's (J) Raquasa (don't ask me to spell this stuff correctly) was faster than his because J keeps leveling up but another guy will trade him a Ho-Ho if only he can find a Grebel, which are apparently very difficult to find or maybe get this egg to hatch into an evolvance of Riku.  

Got all that?  I was very supportive.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I was bathing my 2 year old granddaughter and she told me I forgot to wash her "China"...you can guess what that is......


ha ha ha this one made me chuckle


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I had a dizzying discussion with my grandson today about a Pokemon challenge. The other guy's (J) Raquasa (don't ask me to spell this stuff correctly) was faster than his because J keeps leveling up but another guy will trade him a Ho-Ho if only he can find a Grebel, which are apparently very difficult to find or maybe get this egg to hatch into an evolvance of Riku.
> 
> Got all that? I was very supportive.


I remember when Pokemon first came out. I never figured it out.

Why can these kids understand and remember all that but not have a clue what they did in school today?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I was bathing my 2 year old granddaughter and she told me I forgot to wash her "China"...you can guess what that is......


It took me a full minute to figure that one out.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> I remember when Pokemon first came out. I never figured it out.
> 
> Why can these kids understand and remember all that but not have a clue what they did in school today?


I don't get that either. I don't hear anything about Pokemon (wouldn't understand a word if that's what it sounds like!) but I get intricate details about who said what to whom and behind whose back on the playground and who is currently friends with whom and what disgusting substance was for lunch and who had on nail polish today and why can't I have that and who had really cool sandals but icky dirty toenails and and and... but what did you do in class today? _ I don't remember._


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Our son called mayo "grease" but it sounded like "geese"
Our daughter called it "mayonegg"

Youngest grandson at age 3-4 was having trouble finding a toy and when I asked him what he thought happened to it, he shrugged and said "I think it just _pissappeared_"!

Grandaughter calls ketchup or any sauce you can dip food into "bop-bop."


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I had a dizzying discussion with my grandson today about a Pokemon challenge. The other guy's (J) Raquasa (don't ask me to spell this stuff correctly) was faster than his because J keeps leveling up but another guy will trade him a Ho-Ho if only he can find a Grebel, which are apparently very difficult to find or maybe get this egg to hatch into an evolvance of Riku.
> 
> Got all that? I was very supportive.


Sadly, I think I followed that...says the mom of 4 Pokemon nuts. I live for the day when they outgrow Pokemon.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Below is an email my daughter sent out to way too many people about a year ago!! 

So, Jackson got a toy cat for Christmas from my parents and named her Angela. Apparently, this isn't the only thing he has named Angela&#8230;

Last night, Kate was running around in her diaper and I heard them giggling in the kitchen. Jackson calls out, "Mommy, Kate's looking at Angela!"

Me - "What?"

"Kate's looking at her own Angela!'

"What is her Angela?"

"Where she pee pees. I just call it an Angela."

I literally fell on the floor in a fit of laughter.

Apparently, she was pulling her diaper down in the front, pointing, and laughing. I knew she was going to be my problem child! 

I guess Jackson just couldn't remember his word "pashina" and my name sounded close enough to him!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol...these stories are too funny!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Sadly, I think I followed that...says the mom of 4 Pokemon nuts. I live for the day when they outgrow Pokemon.


We'll have a party when they do. At least he reads, too, and we can have book discussions. He's on Hardy Boys now, and I'm going to try to read Artemis Fowl over the summer, which he's already read.


----------



## georgiamae (Apr 30, 2009)

My 3 yr. old taught me some thing great last week. I had just taken him out of the tub and he didn't want to get dressed right away. I said OK. (By the fourth one I am not as picky as I used to be.) So he is playing with his weewee as we call it. He looks at me and says "if I keep playing with my weewee it will fall off, won't it momma?" So I say " OK yes it will then." He then tells me " if it falls off I won't be able to go peepee anymore momma" Again "OK well then you better not play with it anymore so you can still go peepee" By this time I think it's best we get some cloths on him so I start taking him down stairs to his room. We get down there and as I start to dress him he tells me "it's OK momma, if it falls off I can go peepee out my butt." 

OMG I did not stop laughing for half an hour. I have decided this makes him a genius at three because at least he knows even now he will not stop playing with it even if it falls off and he has to go peepee out his butt.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I was student teaching a seventh-grade class last year.  I said something to one of my students and she replied "Okee-dokee artechokee."  

I have used it ever since.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sometimes it's not the kids but the teachers.  DD's teacher, when explaining some new task to the class, apparently ends the explanation with "See?  Easy-peasy-lemon-squeezy!"


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

A little sing-songy phase my kid taught me many years ago came in handy during a few evening meals.  She learned it at day care:  "You get what you get and you don't have a fit"


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> A little sing-songy phase my kid taught me many years ago came in handy during a few evening meals. She learned it at day care: "You get what you get and you don't have a fit"


They must teach that at Day Care Staff Training. 
We heard the same one.
Very useful when there are 10 chocolate cupcakes, 10 vanilla ones, and 20 kids.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> I was student teaching a seventh-grade class last year. I said something to one of my students and she replied "Okee-dokee artechokee."
> 
> I have used it ever since.


That is from Hannah Montanna tv show...the kids say it all the time.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

My six-year-old is deaf, and a very gifted lip-reader.  He speaks pretty clearly for a deaf child.

The kids in his first grade class at the school for the deaf had introduced 'the bird' as a new sign, but none of them knew what it meant.  They only knew that the middle finger extended was a 'bad word' sign.

He came home from school and badgered my DW with 'what is the word?', wanting her to explain the meaning for this new sign.  

That evening he walked into the room as my DW was watching en episode of Weeds.  At the end of the episode, a girl extends both hands in the aforementioned sign and silently mouths the words.  You know, 'f--- you'

Son sees it and says excitedly, 'I know the word!  It's Fub you!'

We didn't correct him, but did tell him that it was STILL a bad word.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kids are so cute


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Sometimes it's not the kids but the teachers. DD's teacher, when explaining some new task to the class, apparently ends the explanation with "See? Easy-peasy-lemon-squeezy!"


The grandson's kindergarten teacher says that to the kids, too. It drives my daughter crazy!


----------

